# lutino budgie poop is all white



## scotttime (Nov 15, 2021)

i got two females(both 13 months old) from my stepmother's aunt two weeks ago. one of them a large lutino, and the other a very small blue one. the blue one has normal poops(small but perfectly normal), but the lutino has large, all white poops. they're shaped normally(you can even tell the difference between the usually white part and the supposed-to-be black part), just white. she also...chews her food? flaps her beak like a sock puppet talking and turns all of her food into dust. all other behavior is normal besides the fact that she often holds her wings slightly open although it isnt hot(ive heard that is attention-seeking behavior to other birds, though). does anyone know what it may be, or how i can at the very least get her to stop shredding all her food?

the new girls are on a seed and pellet diet right now, we plan on trying to give them fruits and vegetables once they are comfortable with us(we already tried to give them veggies, they were scared of them).

we have 8 other birds as well, one day ill share all of em hopefully


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not normal to have all white droppings, were they like that before you got her? Can you post a picture of her and the droppings? All white droppings can be a sign of a problem with the pancreas.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Do you have the new budgies quarantined separate from the others?

If her droppings are all white, you need to get an appointment for her with an Avian Veterinarian.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

